# Good Grooming Table



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have several - my favorite is the gatorhyde. He has a fb page, I don't think he has a site.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Hmm.....I looked up what I bought on Amazon. Here's the link. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P3A7VIG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


They've changed it though. Mine has wheels on the bottom of the table so it can be used as a cart as well when the legs are folded. It's a little small but it works for me. Oh....it's pretty heavy. I don't know how it compares to others since it's the only one I've ever owned. It's steady, doesn't rock at all. The only complaint I have is one of the dogs broke the noose connector. It was easily repaired with a trip to Lowes.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Pet Edge has a humongous inventory of just about anything you would ever need for grooming including tables. Not sure of their prices compared to Amazon but you'd at least see a lot of brands and types of tables you can search for.


----------

